# مش عايزة أتجوز مصرى ..!!



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*كَثُر فى الآونة الأخيرة موضة الهجوم على المجتمع الشرقى*
*وبالطبع نال الرجل الشرقى - خاصة المصرى - بطبيعة الحال *
*نصيباً لا بأس به من السخرية والتأفف والتعفف والأزدراء والأحتقار والدونية *
*وأتهامه بالتحرش وأنه مُستبد مُتكبر مُتعصب ضيق الأفق ...غبى ..!!*

*ناهيك على أنه مُعقد ومكلكع وأبن مجتمع مُتخلف ...وأبن امه أيضاً ..!!!*
*وفوق كل هذا لا يفهم فى " نفسية المرأة " - الشرقية طبعا - *
*ولا يفهم بين " ما يجب المرأة أن تكون وما يطلبه المستمعون "...!!!:t13:*

*وأنه سبب كل البلاوى التى احاطت وتحيط بحواء الشرقية بأعتبارها كائن ملائكى لا يهوى تنكيد العيشة أو تسويدها ..!!*
*حال كونه أنسان أنوى نادر الوجود فى العصر الحديث ...عصر الفضاء والمريخ والزهرة والقمر ...وثورة 25 مايو *

*وبما ان الرجل المصرى - مش من مستواها - طبعاً مش لوحده المسكين *
*بل معه كل المجتمع الشرقى الذى يجب أن يولعوا فيه بجاز من الصنف الردئ والمتوفر حالياً بالأسواق ..!!*

*شنت حواء هجوماً شرساً على المجتمع ...رافعات شعار*

*مش عايزة المجتمع الشرقى ...!!!*
*مش عايزة أتجوز مصرى** ..!!*

*طيب ...موافقون ...عايزة تتجوزى منين ومين يا شابة ؟*
*البديل ( بطبيعة الحال ) راجل " غربى " ... *

*لأنه مش معقول هتستنى لغاية ما يكتشفوا لها رجالة على سطح المريخ ويجلبوهم الى الأرض *
*لأن معلوماتى المتواضعة أن الرجل الأخضر المريخى لا يهوى النكد *

*ويفضل العيش على سطح المريخ بلا مياه تحت حرارة بشعة أو سقيع قارس *
*على أن يقترن بزوجة مصرية تسود عليه عيشته بعد ما كانت خضرا ..!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل يصلح **الرجل الغربى **بعلاً لكى** ؟!*
*نشوف كدة ...*
*(1) - أياكى والغيرة الحمقاء *​

*تعودين من العمل مُنهكة القوى *
*فتجدين الرجل يجالس فتاة ( غالباً زى لهطة القشطة ) فى الريسبشن وهما يحتسيان " الجِعة " :t13:*
*( بتترجم كدة ماليش دعوة أنا ) ...*

*فيقدمها** لك بمنتهى البرود : *
*= " هاى سويت هارت - دى جاكى "*

*طبعا خدى بالك ...ماينفعش تقولى له ( تطلع مين جاكى دى يا روح أومك ) !!*
*وألا هتبقى من أصل شرقى عميييق فى التخلف ...*

*فتبتسمين ( عن طيب خاطر وبمزاجك ) وأنتى تلوحين لها : *
*- هاى جاكى ( ..!!! ) ..هاو آآر يوم تو داى ؟؟*
*( تو داى على أعتبار أن الراجل بيقابلها كل يوم فى المترو... ) *
*عاتتيى ..!!:a63:*

*نلاحظ معا ( عزيزتى حواء الشرقية ) أن جاكى تلك هى أول من أقام معها علاقة وهو عيل لسة عنده 16 سنة ..!!!*
*يعنى أقدم منك ( وأياكى ان تفكرى فى المثل القائل ) *
*القديمة** تحلى ولو كانت وَحْلَة ..!!!*

*وهو ( لأنه راجل غربى متفتح وواسع الأفق ) قد حكى لك - من ذى قبل - *
*عن أول لقاء له بجاكى فى المدرسة الثانوية خلف مدرجات ملعب كرة السلة ..!!! *
*وأن كلاهما فقد عُذريته فى هذه السن المُبكرة ..!!*
*عاتتييى ....!!:a63:*
*وحكى لك كيف أنهما عاشا سويا ( بدون جواز طبعاً ) فى أستوديو صغير وكيف تعاطيا سوياً المُخدرات بكاااافة أنواعها *
*برضه ...عاتتييى ...!!!:a63:*

*هُنا يجب أن تتخلى عن طبيعة الغيرة الحمقاء التى أتيتى بها من بلاد الشرق :a63:*
*بأعتبارك حواء شرقية لم تفرطى فى عذريتك فى المدرجات أثناء ماتش المنتخب المصرى والبرازيل ..!!! :spor2:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*يُتبع برقم (2) - هل الرجل الغربى غيووور ؟!!*
*أم أنها صفة حمقاء يتمتع بها فقط الرجل الشرقى المصرى المتخلف ؟:t13:*
*لما نشوف ...دة أنا هاكل ضرب ..:t32:*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

خرج خرج يا عبودد كل الى جوه -- متقلقش--
احنا قاعدين نتابع اهو-- 
لما تخلص قول -- خلاويييييس-- نطلع إحنا بئا هههههههههه
متقلقش إحنا ملايكه:smile01 تنكر ههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*لالالا*
*احنا بننتقد الى حد ما الرجل الشرقى ... انما مش لدرجة الارتباط برجل غربى* 

*لان العادات والتقاليد اللى نشأ عليها جيل الشرق .. سيداته ورجالته .. ماتنفعش مع الغرب اصلاً .. *

*بس يا عبود الغرب مش كلهم مقضينها مع جاكى بردو *
*دة الشائع اها ولكن بنسبة ممكن 70% او 80%*
*مبدأ ارتباط برجل غربى مرهق بالنسبالى .. هيبقى فرفور ورقيق ومش هيستحمل تهريجى D:*

*متابعه  *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*(2) - هل الرجل الغربى غيور متل المصرى ؟*​



*الرجل الشرقى بطبيعته غيور على أهل بيته ( حتى أمه بيغير عليها ) *
*فهل هى صفة حميدة أم صفة كبيسة ؟*
*بضع من حواء الشراقوة بتقولك الغيرة تخلف ...*
*وانها تُعتبر أحدى علامات التخلف التى رزانا بها المجتمع الشرقى الذكورى ..!!:t32:*

*أما الرجل الغربى فهو ( أيزى ) بياخد الأمور ببساطة دون حماقة ..!!*
*وعزيزتى حواء الشرقية ( التى أرتبطت بآدم الغربى ) وقعت فى مشكلة بسيطة جداً ...*
*ففى أثناء خروجها من مطعم تيك آواى بصحبة زوجها الغربى *
*( وطبعاً دفعت فيه حساب اللى طفحته ) لأنه سلو المجتمع الغربى كل واحد يشيل نفسه *

*تقابلت حواء الشرقية مع مستر " جونسن آند جونسن " - رئيسها فى العمل - ...*
*وبعد أن تبادلا التحيات العابرة والأسئلة المعتادة ...أنصرفا*
*ولكن زوجها الغربى أعتلت على وجهه علامات الدهشة والحيرة *
*لماذا ؟؟!!*
*لأن حواء الشرقية سلمت على مستر جونسن باليد فقط ..!!!!*

*فسألها فى قلق بالغ :*
*= " عزيزتى " هل علاقتك بمستر " جونسن " يشوبها التوتر ؟*

*- لماذا تسأل هكذا سؤال يا " عزيزى " ؟*

*= لأنك** لم تقبلينه **عندما رأيته وسلمتى باليد فقط يا " عزيزتى "** !!!*

*- بالعكس يا " عزيزى " أنا والمستر "جونسن" على وفاق تام *

*= ولكنى لاحظت بروداً يا "عزيزتى " أهناك شيئاً تودين أطلاعى عليه ؟*

*- لا يوجد يا "عزيزى" ...أكل هذا من أجل أننى لم أُقبل المستر "جونسون" ؟*

*= خشيت فقط يا "عزيزتى" أن يكون هناك ثَمة مشكلة فى العمل ...*
*وانتى تعرفين أننا نحتاج الى كل " سنت " من راتبك ..*

*- لا تخشى شيئاً يا " عزيزى " فعلاقاتى فى العمل على ما يرام *

*= إذن فى المرة القادمة يا "عزيزتى " يجب أن تُقبلى المستر "جونسون" حتى لا يعتقد أنك تزدرينه *

*- ألهذه الدرجة ممكن أن تأول الأمور يا " عزيزى " ؟*

*= بالقطع ...يجب أن ننسى عادات المجتمع الشرقى المتخلف الذى أتيتى منه*
*يا " عزيزتى " ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *بس يا عبود الغرب مش كلهم مقضينها مع جاكى بردو *
> *دة الشائع اها ولكن بنسبة ممكن 70% او 80%*​


*يعنى 80% من الرجالة بس اللى مقضينها مع " جاكى " ؟؟*
*طيب*
*دى نسبة مطمئنة ..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خرج خرج يا عبودد كل الى جوه -- متقلقش--
> احنا قاعدين نتابع اهو--
> لما تخلص قول -- خلاويييييس-- نطلع إحنا بئا هههههههههه
> متقلقش إحنا ملايكه:smile01 تنكر ههههههههههههه


*حوبوا انتى على الأخص*
*تدخلى فى أى وقت ....*


----------



## إيمليــآ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.*

هههههههههـ
أنآ ضحكت لدرجة إن آللى حوآليآ فى آلشغل خدوآ بآلهم
ربنآ يسآمحكـ شكلى هترفد بسببكـ 


*كل مجتمع وليهـ مسآوئهـ أستآذ عبود*
ومش معنى إن آلبنت أو أى كآن بينتقد آلمجتمع آلشرقى
يبقى مش عآجبهـ آلعجب وهنستوردلهـ محمية طبيعية من آلغرب يعيش فيهآ

دآيماً آلنقد " *آلبنَّآء *" هو بدآية آلأصلآح وآلتطور 
آلمهم نبقى على درآية كمآن بعيوبنآ وإحنآ بننتقد آلآخر

وتعآلى هنآ مين دى آللى نكدية ؟؟ :t31:



.،

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مزودها يا عبود و ظاااالم الغربيين---
 موقعتش انت فى ناس من الغرب و مجانين غيره--
 ما علينا--
  ادينا بنتابع.....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مزودها يا عبود و ظاااالم الغربيين---
> موقعتش انت فى ناس من الغرب و مجانين غيره--
> ما علينا--
> ادينا بنتابع.....


*لا يا "عزيزتى "...*
*أنا أعرف ان ( مثلاً ) الطلاينة مجانين غيرة ..وغيرهم*
*بس هو نقد ساخر فقط ( لبعض ) المواقف*
*ليس تعميماً يعنى ...*
*وفى النهاية كلكم كلكم ...هتقولوا ( المصرى يكسب ):t13:*
*أو ( الشرقى ) بوجه عام لباقى أخواتنا العضوات *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> هههههههههـ
> أنآ ضحكت لدرجة إن آللى حوآليآ فى آلشغل خدوآ بآلهم
> ربنآ يسآمحكـ شكلى هترفد بسببكـ ​


*أسعدنى وشرفنى أنى أدخلت البسمة على وجهك*
*وسط زحمة الشغل وضغطه وكآآبته*
*وماتخافيش ما فيش رفد ولا حاجة ...*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*لول...موضوع كوميدي اوي و مسخره اخر حاجه

سؤال 

هل حضرتك عشت في الغرب فترات طويله اخ عبود؟

للعلم بس

هما برضه بيقولوا للي عايزه تتجوز راجل شرقي ما قال مالك في الخمر و مصوريننا علي اننا حيوانات في قفص و ان الرجاله الشرقيين كلهم ملتحيين و بيضربوا الست و ما هو اكثر 

يعني بلاش نبص لنفسنا علي اننا احسن بشر في الدنيا و هما قرود ... انا عارفه انه فيه عادات و تقاليد مختلفه كتير بس صدقني مش بالطريقه الي انتا مصورها خالص الي اقرب لمجله ميكي ماوس في خيالها الجامح ....

انا لا هتجوز شرقي ولا غربي انا مصره علي الاسيوي ياباني او صيني او كوري

طلعت عيوب و خيالات جامحه كتير في الغربيين اقرب لافلام الكاوبوي

الاسيويين بقي و الرجل الاسيوي بالاخص

عيبهم ايه؟

و للعلم

المرأه الشرقيه نكبه للاسف.... رغم دفاعي عن حقوقها المهضومه جدا بس هي نكبه

لازم تصلح نفسها للاسف...ساعتها بس ممكن تربي راجل شرقي سوي لانها مصنع الرجال

مصنع الرجال في الشرق و في الغرب و في الهند كمان

انا فيا دم غربي علي فكره....انفع انا للرجل الشرقي ولالا؟

سلام​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*احب اضيف حاجه بس نسيت اقولها

الشرقيين غير موحدين...

يعني عادات الراجل اللبناني غير الخليجي غير المغربي غير العراقي و اكيد الست المصريه برضه هتحس باختلاف في العادات و المفاهيم حتي برضه في رجال الدول الاسلاميه غير الغربيه كالتركي و الايراني...

ما قولك في انه فيه اختلاف حتي بين الشرقيين و العرب انفسهم؟​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الاستاذ/ عبود قدم لنا موضوع فى غاية الجمال واخرجنا من حالة الياس والملل الذى نعيش فيه
على كل حال الرجل الشرقى يحمد ربنا على زوجته النكدية واحسن له من امراءة غربية لن يتحمل دلعها ابدا 
والمراءة الشرقية تحمد ربنا على زوجها الشرقى لانها سوف تجد عادات وتقاليد تجعلها تصاب بالنقطة


----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتني حتى كنت هستلقي ع قفايا 
عشت 20 سنة في الغرب وأول مرة بعرف أنه فيه العيوب ده بالطريقة إللي أنت صورتها
الغيرة الحمقاء موجودة عند الرجل الشرقي مش المرأة  هو إاللي ممكن يكسر الدنيا لو شافها بتكلم زميلها في الشغل وبيحب يطلع فيها راجل   وطبعا الرجل الغربي مش مريض بالغيرة مثل الشرقي لأنو بيثق بمراتو مش بيعتبرها قاصر تحت الوصاية  والمرأة مش بتدفع لو أكلوا في مطعم وعمري ما شفتها حصلت مع حد من أصدقائي أو معارفي 
خلاصة الموضوع كلامك كله مبالغة واي شخص عاش في الغرب ولو مدة قصيرة هيعرف أنه عاري من الصحة بس هو كرد فعل طبيعي عن الإنتقاد إللي توجه لرجل الشرقي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لول...موضوع كوميدي اوي و مسخره اخر حاجه​*





+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *سؤال *
> *هل حضرتك عشت في الغرب فترات طويله اخ عبود؟*​*يعني بلاش نبص لنفسنا علي اننا احسن بشر في الدنيا و هما قرود ... انا عارفه انه فيه عادات و تقاليد مختلفه كتير بس صدقني مش بالطريقه الي انتا مصورها خالص الي اقرب لمجله ميكي ماوس في خيالها الجامح ....*


*أهلا بـ " ست البنات " اللى مدوخانى بردودها القيمة ومشاركاتها النارية*
*بصى يا جوسب ( النقد الساخر ) لا يُقارن بالبحث الأكاديمى ولا بالدراسات المتخصصة ...*
*ولا أنا ناشط أجتماعى أو حقوقى ..ولا حتى ناشط بالعسل والقشطة *
*النقد الساخر هو فن المبالغة لتوصيل رسالة بشكل كوميدى بسيط عوضاً عن جفاف المعلومات الأكاديمية *
*وهو بالفعل أقرب الى الكارتون منه الى الواقع*
*اذ لا يمكن تخيل رجل ( فى الطبيعة البشرية المُتعارف عليها ) *
*تدوس عليه عربية تبططوا وتعملوا زى الورقة يقوم ويضع كومبروسور الهوا فى بقه ...يتنفخ تانى !!!*
*



انا لا هتجوز شرقي ولا غربي انا مصره علي الاسيوي ياباني او صيني او كوري

أنقر للتوسيع...

**قبل ما تعمليها تأكدى من وجود الضمان ...لأحسن يكون السوفت وير بتاعه مضروب ...نحتاس *
*



انا فيا دم غربي علي فكره....انفع انا للرجل الشرقي ولالا؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ماينفعش أرد عليكى هنا على فكرة **



			الشرقيين غير موحدين...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *يعني عادات الراجل اللبناني غير الخليجي غير المغربي غير العراقي و اكيد الست المصريه برضه هتحس باختلاف في العادات و المفاهيم حتي برضه في رجال الدول الاسلاميه غير الغربيه كالتركي و الايراني...*
> *ما قولك في انه فيه اختلاف حتي بين الشرقيين و العرب انفسهم؟*


*طبعا فيه أختلاف ..وماقدرش أتكلم عن الرجل الشرقى بصفة عامة*
*فاتكلمت عن الرجل المصرى *
*الموضوع رصد ساخر فى أطار كوميدى ( لبعض ) الحالات ...*
*وأعرف أن عائلات أجنبية ( غير شرقية ) كثيرة جداً ملتزمة وفى غاية المثالية بالفعل وبدون تزويق أو أفتعال*
*لا يوجد هنا تعميم ...ولا هو فرض رؤية محددة ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بص يا حج*​
> من فتره كان في موضوع بيناقش الحوار ده
> *الفرق بين الرجل الشرقى والرجل الغربى*​
> 
> ...


* أهو أنت اللى حج :t31:*
*ياسيدى خلينا نفضفض حبتين *
*أشمعنى هما يعنى ؟*
*على العموم هى مش دراسة موثقة ...دى فرفشة وقعدة أُنس*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ضحكتني حتى كنت هستلقي ع قفايا *


*أسعدنى وشرفنى أنى أدخلت البسمة على وجهك ...وهو المقصود من البداية *

*



			خلاصة الموضوع كلامك كله مبالغة واي شخص عاش في الغرب ولو مدة قصيرة هيعرف أنه عاري من الصحة بس هو كرد فعل طبيعي عن الإنتقاد إللي توجه لرجل الشرقي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الكوميديا الساخرة هى فن المبالغة فى رصد الحدث أو المجتمع ...*
*والمقصود بالرسالة أننا جميعاً نظرنا اليها من الجانب الكوميدى*
*أقرأ تعليقى على جوسبل فيه أضافات أخرى*
*شكراً لمرورك وتعليقك :t13:*


----------



## Anas2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أسعدنى وشرفنى أنى أدخلت البسمة على وجهك ...وهو المقصود من البداية *


الشرف لي أستاذ عبود:wub:




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الكوميديا الساخرة هى فن المبالغة فى رصد الحدث أو المجتمع ...*
> *والمقصود بالرسالة أننا جميعاً نظرنا اليها من الجانب الكوميدى*
> *أقرأ تعليقى على جوسبل فيه أضافات أخرى*
> *شكراً لمرورك وتعليقك :t13:*


أها فهمت.... 
معلش كنت فاكر كلامك جاد وبترصد الموضوع من وجهة نضر واقعية.. 
بس أسلوبك الساخر رائع جدا ولا جلال عامر حتى 

أسعدني المرور في موضوعك


----------



## tamav maria (20 سبتمبر 2012)

> وأنه سبب كل البلاوى التى احاطت وتحيط بحواء الشرقية بأعتبارها كائن ملائكى لا يهوى تنكيد العيشة أو تسويدها ..!!
> حال كونه أنسان أنوى نادر الوجود فى العصر الحديث ...عصر الفضاء والمريخ والزهرة والقمر ...وثورة 25 مايو



تعرف ياعبود 
دي احسن كلمه قولتها في حياتك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااشو عاش عبود اما كذا والا فلا يكون 
الله يخلي الرجال الشرقيين لو شو مايصير ما استبدلهم بغربي حتى لو مسلم..

نلاقي فين زي جنون الشرقي ؟ بس تعرفون احلى شئ في زواج من الغربي انك تقدري تحشي فيه وفي اهله وطوايفه من غير ما يفهم
ومافيه حياة الحموات لان الام مالها شغل في حياته يعني اللي عايزه ترتاح من صداع الحموات كويس لها الغربي واللي تحب النكد تاخذ الشرقي ياحبي لنكدهم *


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه كان من باب اولى مسيو عبود لو كان عندك شى منطق ( على رأى البنانيين ) ترد بيه على الاتهامات ( كما تسميها انت ) الموجهه للرجل الشرقى انك تعمل موضوع منطقى يرصد حقائق وليس موضوع ساخر 
انما ردك على الاتهامات الموجهه بشكل ساخر مبالغ فيه لايمت للواقع بصلة يدل للاسف على عدم وجود رد منطقى عندك على ماتسميه اتهامات ( رغم انها ليست اتهامات ولكنها محاولة للتغيير للافضل ليس الا )

1-  من قال لك ان البدليل للرجل المصرى هو الرجل الغربى ؟ الا يوجد رجل لبنانى مثلا على درجة عالية من التفتح والثقافة ياريت المصرى يوصلها ؟ وما رأيك فى الرجل اليابانى او الاسيوى عموما ؟

2- مين قال ان هذة هى حياة الغرب بأى حال من الاحوال ( مش كل اللى بنشوفه فى الافلام نصدقه عيب وحت وصفك الساخر ده فاق حتى اللى بنشوفه فى الافلام ) يعنى كتير  جدا فى الغرب اكتر ما تتخيل بيحافظوا على نفسهم قبل الجواز سواء ولاد او بنات وياوايت نسبة العلاقات قبل الجواز مش بالنسبة العاليه ديه فى دول غربية كتير مش احنا بس اللى مؤدبين  فى الكرة الارضية ياريت ننزل على ارض الواقع شوية ونشوف البلاوى اللى عندنا .

3- موضوع غيرة الرجل الغربى ودفع الفلوس صراحة واضح انه مبالغ فيه مش محتاج رد منى اصلا 
 
4- المشكلة يا مسيو عبود انكم فرغتوا الكلام من معانيه فالعيوب بتشوفوها مزايا فمثلا الغيرة القاتلة ( اللى هى اصلا مش غيرة انما شك وعدم ثقة فى شريكة حياته وبتكون الغيرة ديه منكده عليهم ) بتشوفوها ميزة فظيعة ياريت كل الناس تتمتع بيها 

طيب اذا كان اللى قدامى بيشوف الغلط صح والصح غلط هتناقش معاه ازاى وافهمه ؟ زى اللى عنده عمى الوان هنخليه ازاى  يفرق بين الالوان وهو مش شايفها وعنده عمى  (ده طبعا مثال مش اكتر علشان محدش يجى يقولى انتى بتقولى علينا عندنا عمى الوان )

 5- لما المرأة ياعبود تقولك على مشاكلها مش يكون ابدا الرد عليها بموضوع ساخر يسخر منها ومن مشاكلها لانها اذا كانت من وجهه نظرك من خلال كلامها فهمت انها بتكره الراجل الشرقى (وده مش حقيقى )فردك بهذا الشكل عن تعبيرها عن مشاعرها هيأكدلها ان الراجل الشرقى يستحق الكراهية لانه لايقدر مشاعر الغير وبيعتبر نفسه انه احسن واحد فى الارض وانه فوق النقد ومش مفروض حد يشتكى منه ومش بياخد النقد بشكل بناء بحيث انه يغير من نفسه للافضل لا بياخده بشكل هدام بحيث انه يهدم اللى قدامه وهو يفضل زى ماهو :t31:

حلو موضوعك :t31:


----------



## girgis2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*
هههههههه
عسل موضوعك يا عبود*

*أحسن حاجة في بنات طنطو حوا انهم شايفين أخطاء غيرهم وبس

لكن هما ملايكة ياربي ملايكة نازلين من السماء !!!*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*أستبعدت الرجل الشرقى لأننى لا أستطيع الرد على لسان اللُبنانى مثلاً *
*فقلت أما البديل يكون رجل مريخى أخضر ...أو رجل غربى أشقر*
*أما عن اليابانى أو الآسيوى فأحتمال يطلع كافر فأستبعدته من القائمة *

*ليس كله واقع الأفلام ..كما يحلو لبعضهن التوصيف ..!!!*
*ولكنه واقع عايشته مع صديق لى يعيش عيشة المتزوجون مع سيدة كندية الأصل بدون زواج فى جزيرة قبرص *
*وبالمناسبة فهى سيدة محترمة جداً وغاية فى الأدب والرقى ..!!! *

*وواقع الأمر أيضاً ...*
*أن صديق لى يعيش فى ألمانيا ( متزوج من ألمانية ) ضبط شاب ألمانى يخرج من غرفة أبنته فجراً متجه الى الحمام ..!!!*
*ولما سأله من أنت ؟*
*قال له أنه ( توتو ) صديق أبنته الحميم ..!!!*
*المدهش أن الولد ( توتو ) دة بيرد عليه بكل عفوية وتلقائية *
*فما كان من الرجل ( الشرقى المتخلف دة ) أنه فتح قرن ( توتو ) بسنجة الميزان ..!!!*

*وواقع الأمر أيضاً *
*أن أبن خالة الأولاد الذى يعيش مع أمه فى فيرجينيا ترك لها المنزل بمجرد أن ألتحق بالجامعة وذهب ليعيش مع صديقته *
*عاتييى **....!!!*
*وله صديق آخر جلب صديقته أقتساماً لنفقات المعيشة ..!!!*
*عاتييى برضه ..!!!*

*وهذه لم أرها فى الأفلام** بل واقع مشكلة ناقشتها عبر بريدى التكترونى *

*ولم أتحدث عن كوننا فقط المؤدبين الحلوين اللُذاذ قوى ...*
*والغيرة لا تعنى الشك فى الزوجة ولا تعنى أنه عدم ثقة فى نفسه *

*بل أحياناً كثيرة تعنى الحب ..*
*وليس ذنبى أن بعضهن لم يعرف الحب طريقه اليها ...*
*طبعاً لأ** ... فيه رجالة ( مصريين ) عايزين ضرب النار*
*لكنه مش تعميم أيضاً ...*

*لسنا فقط المطالبين بتغيير أنفسنا ( معشر الرجال المصريين ) *
*بل أنتى أيضاً يا " عزيزتى " مُطالبة بذلك ...*
*قبل أن ترددى خلف أم كُلثوم ...*

*أتقلب على جمر النار *
*وأتشحتف ويا الأفكار **...!!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *عاااااااااااااااااااااااشو عاش عبود اما كذا والا فلا يكون *
> *الله يخلي الرجال الشرقيين لو شو مايصير ما استبدلهم بغربي حتى لو مسلم..*


*ربنا يخليكى دايما مدعمانى ومأيدانى*
*آدى أول واحدة قالت يعيش ويحيا الرجل الشرقى *
*مين يزود ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *عسل موضوعك يا عبود*​
> *أحسن حاجة في بنات طنطو حوا انهم شايفين أخطاء غيرهم وبس*​
> *لكن هما ملايكة ياربي ملايكة نازلين من السماء !!!*​


*أى حاجة نفسك تقولها يا جرجس *
*ابعتها لى خاص وأنا هصيغها لك بأسمى ياعم *
*ياللا ...الرجالة لبعضيها برضه :t13:*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

:new6:





> *ا كان من الرجل ( الشرقى المتخلف دة ) أنه فتح قرن ( توتو ) بسنجة الميزان ..!!!*




:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :new6:
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:


*عجبتك يا حوبوا ؟*
*أقسم بالذى هو بيننا يا " جاكى "*
*أن الحادثة دى حصلت ...ولُقب صديقى هذا بلقب ( الأفريكانو )*
*بأعتباره رجل شرقى شديد التخلف ...*
*قال شغل سيما وأفلام قال *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ربنا يخليكى دايما مدعمانى ومأيدانى*
> *آدى أول واحدة قالت يعيش ويحيا الرجل الشرقى *
> *مين يزود ؟؟؟*


 
*



 واللي تحب النكد تاخذ الشرقي ياحبي لنكدهم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**   ماخذتش بالك  من الجمله دى هههههههههههههههههههه  مدعماك و مأيداااك فعلا هههههههههههههههه*
* يخليكى لينا يا هيووفا ههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عجبتك يا حوبوا ؟*
> *أقسم بالذى هو بيننا يا " جاكى "*
> *أن الحادثة دى حصلت ...ولُقب صديقى هذا بلقب ( الأفريكانو )*
> *بأعتباره رجل شرقى شديد التخلف ...*
> *قال شغل سيما وأفلام قال *


* مين "جاااااكىىىىى":smil12: هههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ماخذتش بالك من الجمله دى هههههههههههههههههههه مدعماك و مأيداااك فعلا هههههههههههههههه*
> *يخليكى لينا يا هيووفا ههههههههههه*


*ماهو القط ما بيحبش الا خنااقّه *
*حوبوا أجيب لك واحد صينى تجربى ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *مين "جاااااكىىىىى":smil12: هههههههههه*


*بتاعة مسرحية ( الهمجى ) *
*وصديكة الرجل الغربى أياه *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*اللى يدخل مواضيعى ما يتأنفزش *
*نورى أسمك*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو القط ما بيحبش الا خنااقّه *
> *حوبوا أجيب لك واحد صينى تجربى ؟*


هههه لا يا عبود-- ده مش هياخد فى إيدى زئه هيتكسر هههههههههه ده هزار بس-- امال بئا لو خنائه هيحصل له إيه يا عينى ههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*فيه مشاركة هنا ناقصة ؟؟*
*يا اخوانا الجهاز اللى هنا غبى حبتين بيتأخر معايا فى التحميل *


----------



## Desert Rose (20 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ليس كله واقع الأفلام ..كما يحلو لبعضهن التوصيف ..!!!*
> 
> *بل أحياناً كثيرة تعنى الحب ..*
> *وليس ذنبى أن بعضهن لم يعرف الحب طريقه اليها ...*
> ...



 
ميرسى  على كلامك الرقيق 
تسجيل خروج :ab4:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> هههههههه
> عسل موضوعك يا عبود*
> 
> ...


*
بتعمموا و بتنكروا لييييييييييييييييه اني قولت ان المراه الشرقيه رغم الظلم الواقع عليها نكبه؟ و انها لازم تتصلح عشان الرجل الشرقي يتصلح؟

افتكر انه ردودي بتحمل التوازن المطلوب

نورتنا يا اخي الكريم

سلام
​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 سبتمبر 2012)

ماله الرجل المصرى من اجدع الرجالة الموجودة على وجه الارض شهم وبيخاف على البنت اينعم هو فى شوية عادات مش حلوة اوووووووى لكن كلنا فينا الحلو والوحش يعنى انا بحب جدعنة الرجل الشرقى مش الرجل الغربى الفرفور تيجى تقوليله بخ يقع من طوله ههههههه  بجد موضوعك رائع يا عبود تحياتى ​


----------



## girgis2 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *
> بتعمموا و بتنكروا لييييييييييييييييه اني قولت ان المراه الشرقيه رغم الظلم الواقع عليها نكبه؟ و انها لازم تتصلح عشان الرجل الشرقي يتصلح؟
> 
> افتكر انه ردودي بتحمل التوازن المطلوب
> ...


*
ههههه ياستي ولا تزعلي نفسك دا احنا حتى ملحقناش **نكمل اسبوع على الصلح :smil12:

خديلك وردة :flowers:

أنا مش بنكر ولكن من الطبيعي ان لما أقول حاجة سلبية - من وجهة نظري - يبقى هتكلم بشكل عام مش هحدد كلامي على أشخاص بعينهم

وبعدين حضرتك بتقولي ان المرأة الشرقية نكبة وعشان كدة لازم تتغير*
*
طيب أنا مش عارف مفهومك للنكبة دي ؟؟

يعني الكلام برضة بيشير على ان المرأة نكبة على بنات جنسها مش على الراجل وبكدة يكون الهدف هو اصلاح الرجل برضة لأنه فيه عيوب لا تطاق من وجهة نظرك كأنثى

يعني الليلة كلها على دماغ الراجل الشرقي برضة

خديلك وردة تانية :flowers:

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Angel.Eyes قال:


> ميرسى على كلامك الرقيق
> تسجيل خروج :ab4:


*الكلام دة مشاركة عامة ومش انتى المقصودة بيها خالص !!!!!!!!!!!!*
*مش لوحدك اللى قلتى دة كلام أفلام ...راجعى كدة تانى المشاركات وأنتى تعرفى *
*ما جوسب قالت لى افلام كارتون ...*
*وناس تانية قالت دة كلام أفلام :kap:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*تحبوا نستأنف باقى المقارنات*
*بين الرجل المصرى والغربى*
*والا أكتفيتم ؟؟*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (20 سبتمبر 2012)

في الاول احب اشكرك علي الموضوع دا
لان مش بطلت ضحك هههه

المهم 
مين قال الرجل المصري مش كويس 
في صفات كتيير حلوه فيه
الصفات قليله جداا مش كويسه 
بس هو اه في شباب ذي السوريين واللبنانيين طبعا
بس دول مش تفكر الارتباط بيهم تعجب بيهم بس
لكن الرجل المصري هو في ذيه في الدنيا ههه
قال البنات مش عاجبها الرجل المصري قال !!!!!

​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا *
*حتى الآن أكتسبنا اصوات بنات حواء فى صفنا*
*حوالى أربعة أصوات جميلة ومغردة *
*ووعد منى ...أنى هفتح لكم موضوع بيناقش *
*عيوب الراجل المصرى ...مش بس مميزاته *
*علشان مايبقاش فيه تحيز منى لبنى جلدتى*
*اشكر كل من ساهم بمشاركة معنا ....*
*ربنا يخليكوا لينا يارب ومانتحرمش ( منكن ) *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*(3) فى البُخل – أيهما الرابح ؟*​


*الرجل الشرقى على وجه العموم ( بأستثناء قلة مندسة ) كريم بطبعه*
*صرييف مايهموش ..*
*ولعل المثل الدارج العام ( أصرف ما فى الجيب يأتيك ما فى الغيب ) هو خير ترجمة لهذا السلوك ...!!!*
*لو قارناه بالرجل الغربى سترجح كفة الشرقى رُجحاناً منقطع النظير *

*تعالين نشوف أمثلة فى السريع :*

*(*) الغربى ما بيشليش محفظة – يعنى مش هتقدرى تقلبيه كل يوم *

*(*) الغربى مابيشليش فكة ( **change **) فى جيبه *
*يعنى حجة أصل بتاع اللبن عدى وما لقتش فكة معايا مش هتخيل عليه *

*(*) الغربى مش هينسى الـ 2 سنت بقية الدولار اللى أخدتيه من درج العربية علشان تيجيبى كيس شيبسى !!*

*(*) الرجل الشرقى لو طلبتى منه يجيب فاكهة هيرجع لك بأتنين جوافة على تلاتة موز على اتنين عنب على كيلو بلح *

*(*) الغربى بقى هيرجع لك بعدد (2) ثمرة مانجو – من النوع المِزز اللى مالوش طعم وتصلح فقط للتخليل !!*

*شوفى المصرى لما بيطلع مأمورية شغل مثلاً وهو راجع :*

*لو كان فى السويس هتلاقيه جايب لك جمبرى سويسى مُعتبر من اللى بيلعب *

*لو راجع من " بورساعيد " يبقى الشامبوهات وصابون اللوكس المستورد و ( أشياء أخرى ) *

*لو رايح الأسماعيلية راجع لك وفى أيده كرتونتين مانجة ( مش واحدتين ) !!*
*هو صحيح هينضحك عليه ويبيعوا له السُكرى على انها عويس والزبدية على انها سديقة ...لكن مش مهم ...*
*الرك ع النية ..:kap:*

*لو طالع على أسكندريه راجع لك بالسمك والكابوريا ..وهريسة من عند الحلبى *
*وهلُما جرا بقى – طنطا – أسيوط – أسوان ..ألخ ألخ *

*أما نفس هذا الزوج لو طالع بلاد برة ...يوووووه*
*حدثى ولا حرج من رتل الهدايا من أوروبا ...أو المصاغ من بلاد العرب *

*بعكس الغربى اللى طالع مأمورية شغل ...دة شغل ياماما وماتفكريش فى انه ممكن يجيب لك حاجة فى أيده *
*وطبعا هما ما عندهمش *
*( ربنا يخليك ليا ) ....*
*( تعيش وتجيب يا أبو حمادة ) ..*
*( ياخويا مايحرمنيش من دخلتك عليا ) *
*ولا هو هيقولها ( ماتقومى تورينى الطقم الأحمر شكله عليكى أية ياولية ) ؟*

*صديقنا الغربى طلع مأمورية عمل الى " باريس " ...ولعل حواء الشرقية بلغ بها مبلغ الطمع فأعتقدت أنه سيعود محملاً بالهدايا *
*باريس بقى ...!!!*

*وبالفعل عاد الغربى وفى يده هدية ملفوفة بورق سوليفان مزركش وقدمها لزوجته ( الشرقية بالطبع ) على ضوء الشموع قائلاً :*
*= لقد جلبت لك يا "عزيزتى" هدية من باريس*
*- أواه يا "عزيزى" ...يالها من سيربرايز *

*وتفتح المخدوعة الهدية فإذا بها أنموذج لبرج أيفل مصنوع من البلاستيك الرخيص أرتفاعه تلاتة سنتى ونص *

*ومكتوب على قعره **Made in China **...!!!!!:a63:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*خلاص شلفطتهم و ارتحت ؟؟ كدة الشباب الغربيين هيبورو و تبقى انت السبب فى وقف حالهم .. منك للى خلقك يا أخى .. سوقهم هيتضرب بسبب أوشاعاتك المغرضة :t32: ... دة كفاية عنيهم ولا شعرهم الناعم ياوهوى ياوهوى :wub: جاتنا نيلة فى حظنا الهباب :a82: 

قول انك بتحقد عليهم عشان شعرهم و ..... يلا ربنا أمر بالستر :smil12:

كلام جد بقا .. مفيش راجل كامل و مفيش جنسية معينة كل رجالها يتسمو بنفس الصفات بالظبط .. يعنى لا كل المصريين كرماء و غيورين ولا كل الاجانب رومانسيين و عمليين و بخلاء ... فيه رينج كبير فى كل صفة .. من الاخر مفيش راجل شبه التانى فى الدنيا دى .. لا نفس حاملى جنسيته ولا غيره .. كل راجل و له شخصيته المنفردة بتجميعة صفات مميزة به لوحده :flowers:

انا شخصيًا بفضل الراجل الشرقى .. بكيانه و وجوده الطاغى .. بس هو فين ؟؟ هو فييييييين ... لو حد اتكعبل فيه يبعتهولى و يكسب فيا ثواب :t13:*


----------



## white.angel (21 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *لو حد اتكعبل فيه يبعتهولى و يكسب فيا ثواب :t13:*


*وانا ... ابوووووووووووووووور* :kap:
*اللى يبعتلك يبعتلى ... يرضيك تتجوزى وتسيبينى :a82:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *وانا ... ابوووووووووووووووور* :kap:
> *اللى يبعتلك يبعتلى ... يرضيك تتجوزى وتسيبينى :a82:*​



*اهدى انتى .. انا الكبيرة .. و سلو بلدنا الكبيرة الاول :yahoo:
انا عارفة اخرة قرك لا هشوف عريس ولا ببيون حتى :t13:
*


----------



## white.angel (21 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اهدى انتى .. انا الكبيرة .. و سلو بلدنا الكبيرة الاول :yahoo:
> انا عارفة اخرة قرك لا هشوف عريس ولا ببيون حتى :t13:
> *


*هو السلو دة اللى جايبنا ورا **:a82:*
*مش قولنا نثور على العادات :yahoo:*
*هههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## marcelino (21 سبتمبر 2012)

والله اللى متتجوزش مصرى تبقى وفرت وريحت 

وتشوف مين هايقدر يفهمها زيه 

الراجل كدة كدة مهما كانت جنسيته ماتعبهوش حاجه مش هتفرق يعنى ممكن نروح الهند نتجوز من هناك​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*



			وبالفعل عاد الغربى وفى يده هدية ملفوفة بورق سوليفان مزركش وقدمها لزوجته ( الشرقية بالطبع ) على ضوء الشموع قائلاً :
= لقد جلبت لك يا "عزيزتى" هدية من باريس
- أواه يا "عزيزى" ...يالها من سيربرايز 
وتفتح المخدوعة الهدية فإذا بها أنموذج لبرج أيفل مصنوع من البلاستيك الرخيص أرتفاعه تلاتة سنتى ونص
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


صادق والله الحركه دي ماكانتش ختش علي هو انا اصغر عيالو عشان يجبلي مجسم المجسم ده  يهديه لعيالو مو لي
البنت الغربيه تخش عليها الحركه دي ومش بعيد يغمى عليها من الفرحه 
صحيح الهديه قيمتها في الشخص اللي يهديك لها وكذا من ذا الكلام الانشائي 
لكن لو هو قادر يجيب شئ افضل يكون ابرك لو ماعنده وغصب عنه دي حاجه تانيه معذور فيها


في شئ اخر يعجبني في الرجال الشرقيين الاسوياء مش الانذال 
الصفه اللي حتى ممكن النذل يشترك فيها مع غير النذل
هي الاحتواء وحس المسؤليه.. على طول عنده هم شايل مسؤلية
اهله واهل زوجته واعمامه وعماته وخالاته وخيلانوه مثلا لايمكن
يتاخر عن مساعدة اخته  الغلبانه وعيالها ماعنده مشكله 
يربي عيال اخوه الميت يدفع ديون نسيبه الفقير .. باختصار شمعه تحترق *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *قول انك بتحقد عليهم عشان شعرهم و ..... يلا ربنا أمر بالستر :smil12:*


* لاحظى انك بدأتى تخبطى ...*
*حافظى على " شعور " الآخرين ..:t31:*
*



انا شخصيًا بفضل الراجل الشرقى .. بكيانه و وجوده الطاغى .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

الله الله عليكوا بنات تشرح القلب ...*
*وآدى خامس صوت معانا أهوه ...لأ ومش أى صوت*
*صوت مُعقم ...*
*



بس هو فين ؟؟ هو فييييييين ... لو حد اتكعبل فيه يبعتهولى و يكسب فيا ثواب :t13:

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لالالالا ...كدة هناخدوكى من أيديكى  وننزل نشحتوا بيكى على باب المرسى أبو العباس ..*
*هو فييين دة أية ؟؟*
*بحلقى كويس فى التوبيك كدة ...:t31:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *في شئ اخر يعجبني في الرجال الشرقيين الاسوياء مش الانذال *
> *الصفه اللي حتى ممكن النذل يشترك فيها مع غير النذل*
> *هي الاحتواء وحس المسؤليه.. على طول عنده هم شايل مسؤلية*
> *اهله واهل زوجته واعمامه وعماته وخالاته وخيلانوه مثلا لايمكن*
> ...


*تسجيل تأييد على طول الخط *
*عندك حق ( الأسوياء ) من الرجال هم من يتحملون المسئولية ...ولا يمنع طبعا من وجود أنذال *
*ممن يُطلق عليهم ( قلة مندسة ) فى الوسط الشرقى *
*بس عجبتنى فكرة الشمعة التى تحترق دى :t13:*


----------



## girgis2 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

*
الغريب في الموضوع** ان الواحدة تدي نفسها الحق وتستميت على هذا الحق في انها انسانة متفردة متميزة بعيوبها قبل مميزاتها ولها اراده حرة كاملة في انها تقتنع بالنقد أو لا على حسب ما تراه هي منطقي لكي تقتنع بيه وكل واحدة وتفكيرها وقناعاتها الشخصية بقى

لكن لو الراجل جيه قال نفس الكلام كدة يبقى سنته طين

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *الغريب في الموضوع** ان الواحدة تدي نفسها الحق وتستميت على هذا الحق في انها انسانة متفردة متميزة بعيوبها قبل مميزاتها ولها اراده حرة كاملة في انها تقتنع بالنقد أو لا على حسب ما تراه هي منطقي لكي تقتنع بيه وكل واحدة وتفكيرها وقناعاتها الشخصية بقى*​
> 
> *لكن لو الراجل جيه قال نفس الكلام كدة يبقى سنته طين*​


 
:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *هو السلو دة اللى جايبنا ورا **:a82:*
> *مش قولنا نثور على العادات :yahoo:*
> *هههههههههههههههههه *​



* لا يا ماما لا كله الا دى ... فى الحالة دى اتشرف بكونى رجعية قتييييمة :dance: بس هو يجى الاول بس :smil12:*



> *لالالالا ...كدة هناخدوكى من أيديكى  وننزل نشحتوا بيكى على باب المرسى أبو العباس ..*
> *هو فييين دة أية ؟؟*
> *بحلقى كويس فى التوبيك كدة ...:t31:*



*بحلقت اهو ... فين بقا :smil15:*



girgis2 قال:


> *
> الغريب في الموضوع** ان الواحدة تدي نفسها الحق وتستميت على هذا الحق في انها انسانة متفردة متميزة بعيوبها قبل مميزاتها ولها اراده حرة كاملة في انها تقتنع بالنقد أو لا على حسب ما تراه هي منطقي لكي تقتنع بيه وكل واحدة وتفكيرها وقناعاتها الشخصية بقى
> 
> لكن لو الراجل جيه قال نفس الكلام كدة يبقى سنته طين
> ...



*كنت بأذن فى مالطة انا مش كدة ؟؟؟ امال يا مؤمن لو مكنتش شايف الكلام بالنص و ملوناه كمان بالازرق .. اعمل ايه تانى .. كشفت راسى و داعيت عليك يا ظالم :t32:*


----------



## girgis2 (21 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كنت بأذن فى مالطة انا مش كدة ؟؟؟ امال يا مؤمن لو مكنتش شايف الكلام  بالنص و ملوناه كمان بالازرق .. اعمل ايه تانى .. كشفت راسى و داعيت عليك  يا ظالم :t32:*



*
ههههههههه مين مؤمن ده** ؟؟ بتاع السندوشتات ؟؟ :t33: :t33:

برغم اني كاره أقول كدة وعايز أضربك يا شقاوة دلوقتي لكن تعالي نتكلم عن الأغلبية :

بس منغير زعل 

يعني أغلبية البنات اللي بتقول انها بتفضل الراجل الشرقي هل بيقلن كدة عن اقتنااااع حقيقي منهن وهذا اختيارهن عن معرفة ؟؟ 

مهو لازم البنت اللي تختار الشرقي أو الغربي يكون اختيارها ورأيها ده عن قناعة حقيقية ومعرفة كاملة بالشرق ومميزاته وعيوبه والغرب بمميزاته وعيوبه ونتائج حريته

وأفتكر اني قولتلك قبل كدة ان كل وجهة نظر أو رأي ولها نتائجها الخاصة (السلبية والايجابية) مفيش حد هياخد كل حاجة في الدنيا وعشان احنا بشر محدودين في رؤيتنا فمن الطبيعي اننا لما نشرح وجهات نظرنا فبنشرحها بايجابياتها فقط أو بسلبيات الرأي المخالف فقط لأن دي قناعاتنا الشخصية

أومال هنقنع غيرنا بأفكارنا ازااااي ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ههههههههه مين مؤمن ده** ؟؟ بتاع السندوشتات ؟؟ :t33: :t33:
> 
> برغم اني كاره أقول كدة وعايز أضربك يا شقاوة دلوقتي لكن تعالي نتكلم عن الأغلبية :
> ...



*هى شقاوة اكمنها غلبانة الشعب كله نازل ضرب فيها :t32: 
اة اغلب اللى بيختارو بيختارو عن قناعة تامة .. تفتكر واحدة هتختار واحد تقضى معاه عمرها و هى مش مقتنعة ؟؟ فى الحالة دى اسمها مجبرة مش بتختار ... و هل معنى ان واحدة عارفة عيوب اللى قدامها انها مش بتحبه ؟ مين قال .. دة قمة الحب انى اعرف عيوبك و مع ذلك احبك رغم العيوب دى ... 
فكرة شرح الافكار بمميزاتها .. دى طبيعة بشرية حضرتك .. و نظرًا لانه من الصعب جدًا ان انسان يكون محايد فى وجهة نظره فدايما هقولك مميزات فكره و عيوب فكر الاخر بغض النظر عن عيوبه و مميزات الاخر .. ترغيب و تنفير .. دة اسلوب متبع فى الدنيا كلها .. و على رأى المثل ( اللى بيتكلم مجنون و اللى بيسمع عاقل ) انت بقا تعقل الكلام و تختار 

سعدنا بلقائكم :smil12:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بحلقت اهو ... فين بقا :smil15:*


*فكرتينى بمسلسل ( طه حسين ) وهو صغير وعملوا له عملية فى عينيه...*
*لما فكوا الرباط أبوه بيسأله *
*= هاه ياض يا طه *
*قاله - مش شايف حاجة يا با !!*
*= مش شايف دة يا ولاه ...فتح عينك يا ض ياطه كويس*
*- ما أنا مفتحها أهوه يا با ..ومش شايف*
*= إتعميت يا ض يا طه ؟*
*- أتعميت يابا ...:new6:*

*بعد الشر عن القارئين والقارئات والمتابعين والمتابعات  *
*ويكفيكوا شر الأستعباط  :new6:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 سبتمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فكرتينى بمسلسل ( طه حسين ) وهو صغير وعملوا له عملية فى عينيه...*
> *لما فكوا الرباط أبوه بيسأله *
> *= هاه ياض يا طه *
> *قاله - مش شايف حاجة يا با !!*
> ...



*كويس انى مفكرتكش بمسرحية سك على بناتك .......و اعتذر :t33:

ربنا يكفينا شره دنيا و اخرة يا عوبد :yahoo:*


----------

